# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Δεκτης fu πρασινο λαμπακι

## gponiris

Ο δεκτης fu mpf3469h δεν δινει εικονα.
Εχει μονιμο πρασινο λαμπακι,ακομα και αν το βγαλω βαλω στην πριζα και το τηλεκοντρολ δεν αποκρινεται(λειτουργει το κοντρολ)
Καμια ιδεα τι φταιει ?Θα ασχοληθω προσωπικα οποτε σημαδεψτε πανω στην εικονα τι να αλλαξω αν βλεπετε κατι.Ευχαριστω20191127_021511.jpg20191127_021502.jpg20191127_021441.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Να αλλαξεις τον πυκνωτη τον πιο ψηλο νομιζω 1000/10 που ειναι πισω απο το ορθιο πλακετακι που χει πανω το ματακι τηλεχειρισμου και το λεντ λειτουργιας.

----------

gponiris (06-12-19)

----------


## andyferraristi

Επίσης θα πρότεινα να αλλάξει και τον μικρό πυκνωτάκο που εμφανίζεται κάτω αριστερά στην πρώτη φωτό ακριβώς δίπλα από το ολοκληρωμένο του ταλαντωτή ...

----------


## gponiris

κυκλωστε τα αν γινεται στη φωτο.εχω αλλαξει πυκνωτες στο παρελθον αλλα δεν ξερω ονομασιες απο τα αλλα.
*johnkou* εχεις κανενα λινκ για να ξερω τι λεντ ψαχνω και να δω και τιμες να δω αν αξιζει να ασχοληθω?\

Ευχαριστω ολους!

----------


## johnnyb

Δε σου ειπε να αλλαξεις το Led  το φουσκωμενο  πυκνωτη που ειναι διπλα του ειπε να αλλαξεις

----------

gponiris (06-12-19)

----------


## andyferraristi

... κι εγώ συμπλήρωσα αυτόν που σου βάζω σε κύκλο ...

7FtVKA2.jpg

----------

gponiris (06-12-19)

----------


## νεκταριοος

αδερφε καλη επιτυχια αν παλι δεν τα καταφερετε στο παζαρι στην ιερα οδο βρισκεις αποκοδικοπ. και με 15ε χαχα

----------


## gponiris

Λαθος καταλαβα για το led.Θα δοκιμασω να το αλλαξω και θα σας πω αν δουλεψε.Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!
Νεκταριε σε ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια.Θα το λαβω υποψιν

----------

mikemtb73 (30-11-19)

----------


## gponiris

Δεν καταφερα να βρω 10v 1000mf στους 105βαθμους σε ενα ηλεκτρονικαδικο της περιοχης.Βρηκα 16v 1000mf στους 85βαθμους.Θα κανει δουλειά να το παρω?

----------


## nyannaco

Θα κάνει δουλειά, απλά μπορεί να ζήσει λιγότερο λόγω αντοχής θερμοκρασίας, χωρίς να είναι και βέβαιο. Πάντως δεδομένοθυ ότι είναι φτηνός, θα σου πρότεινα να το πάρεις για να δεις αν σου λύνει το πρόβλημα, και αν ναι, στη χειρότερη τον αλλάζεις ξανά σε δεύτερο χρόνο.
Επίσης έχε υπόψη σου ότι μπορείς να βάλεις και μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα για πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης, αν βρεις σε 105°C (π.χ. 2200μF), κακό δεν κάνει.

----------

gponiris (06-12-19)

----------


## andyferraristi

Θα επειμείνω για τον μικρούλη του ταλαντωτή. Είναι σημαντικός ...

----------


## gponiris

ακομη και τωρα που δουλευει Αντρεα να τον αλλαξω?

----------


## johnkou

Εγω να πω οτι στους δεκαδες αποκωδικοποιητες που εχω επισκευασει αλλαζω μονο τον 1000αρη και δεν εχει ερθει ποτε πισω κανενας,τωρα και να τον αλλαξεις δεν κανεις κακο απο την αλλη αν δεν τον εχεις αστον αφου λειτουργει.

----------

xani (07-12-19)

----------


## andyferraristi

> ακομη και τωρα που δουλευει Αντρεα να τον αλλαξω?



Καλημέρα. Αφού δουλεύει ασ' τον, αλλά έχε το νου σου αν και όταν στο ξανακάνει ...

----------


## xani

> Εγω να πω οτι στους δεκαδες αποκωδικοποιητες που εχω επισκευασει αλλαζω μονο τον 1000αρη και δεν εχει ερθει ποτε πισω κανενας,τωρα και να τον αλλαξεις δεν κανεις κακο απο την αλλη αν δεν τον εχεις αστον αφου λειτουργει.


ε ναι  ..

----------


## nyannaco

> Εγω να πω οτι στους δεκαδες αποκωδικοποιητες που εχω επισκευασει αλλαζω μονο τον 1000αρη και δεν εχει ερθει ποτε πισω κανενας,τωρα και να τον αλλαξεις δεν κανεις κακο απο την αλλη αν δεν τον εχεις αστον αφου λειτουργει.



Μια και έχεις επισκευάσει πολλούς, σου έχει τύχει κανένας που να μην βλέπει το HDD στη USB θύρα, ενώ πριν τον έβλεπε; Αρχίζει κάποια στιγμή να τον βλέπει με δυσκολία μετά από επανειλημμένες προσπάθειες, μέχρι που πια δεν τον βλέπει καθόλου. Ο δίσκος είναι 3.5" με δική του τροφοδοσία, και τόσο στο PC όσο και σε άλλο αποκωδικοποιητή πάιζει κανονικά, άρα δεν φταίει ο δίσκος. Ο δέκτης είναι Crypto ReDi 200 και τον θέλω αποκλειστικά για PVR, οπότε αν δεν βλέπει το δίσκο μου είναι άχρηστος. Πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης έχει ήδη αλλαχτεί.

----------


## gponiris

To οτι καθυστερει λιγο να ανοιξει ο αποκωδικοποιητης -σε σχεση με παλια- μπορει να οφειλεται στο οτι εβαλα άλλον πυκνωτη ή μπορει να φταιει ο μικρος που λετε οτι καλο ειναι να αλλαχτει?

----------


## andyferraristi

Μάλλον όχι, αλλά περίμενε και απάντηση από τους εμπειρότερους ...

----------


## nyannaco

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα μου από το #16, το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με την αλλαγή ενός ηλεκτρολυτικού 220μF πολύ κοντά το USB connector. 
Αν και δεν ήταν φουσκωμένος, μάλλον είχε χάσει χωρητικότητα - δεν έχω καπασιτόμετρο και το πολύμετρό μου μετράει μόνο μέχρι 20μF, οπότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω μέτρηση.

----------

johnnyb (02-02-20)

----------


## apodem

> ... κι εγώ συμπλήρωσα αυτόν που σου βάζω σε κύκλο ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46781


Εμένα ο δέκτης δεν άναβε καθόλου... ούτε το πράσινο λαμπάκι. 
Άλλαξα αυτόν τον μικρό που λες και τώρα είναι μια χαρά.
Δεν είχα δει το post σου, αλλά με το μάτι είδα τον πυκνωτή να έχει φουσκώσει ελαφρά.
Ο άλλος ο μεγάλος είναι Οκ, δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------

